# Nivarna Swiss Cheese and Yellow Skunk



## BangoBob (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello All
I have recently started growing again after a 6year break (XWife wasn't to pleased about me having 64 plants in the cellar, hence X, lol), then growing Bubblegum, Cheese and Shiva all from cuttings and re-cloning. This time I have opted to start from scratch and ordered 5xfeminised Nivarna Swiss Cheese getting 1xfeminised Yellow Skunk, on recieving them I proceeded to crack 2 Swiss and the Yellow Skunk in dampened tissue paper. After 24Hrs they had all cracked I then transplanted them all into clear plastic drinking cups containing BioBizz All Mix with another plastic cup hinged with tape ontop (perfect incubator giving each plant its own enviroment, also allows you to see roots on sides which helps to give a better idea for repotting). All then went into a 600mm x 600mm x 1500mm Grow tent with 200Watt Enviro Light and Shade and 2 x Computer Fans for circulation running at 30degrees 60%humidity. Misted Daily with tapwater/1ml BioGrow. Lids of cups taken off after 2weeks and top watering started, after 4weeks they all showed good root structure on the sides of the plastic cups so then transplanted into 11ltr Hydro Pots and Started waterind daily each having 500ml tapwater PH7/0.5ml BioGrow/0.5ml FishMix/0.1ml Superthrive which i will proceed up until 2weeks into flower also introducing BioBloom and Top Max when in flower also moving them into a lager tent 1400mm x 1400mm x 2000mm with 600Watt HPS, RVK100 intake and RVK125 with Carbon Filter out take and circulation fans keeping Mothers and Cuttings in smaller tent.
I am now 1week into Veg and all are looking good, now watering 1ltr tapwater PH7/1ml BioGrow/1ml FishMix/0.25 Superthrive, humidity averaging 50%. Im expecting to veg for 2-3weeks maybe 4 depending on height, looking for atleast 12" from pots and no stretching keeping 200Watt enviro light 12" from plant tops.
Would be interested to hear from all out there with any tips and ideas pointing me in the right direction, also any knowledge on Swiss Cheese and Yellow Skunk would be grateful as they're both new strains to me.

Happy Growing 

BANGOBOB


----------



## BangoBob (Mar 2, 2010)

These are some random pictutes from my cellar garden in 1993, Cheese, Bubblegum and Shiva.


----------



## toponea (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice! I'll be following this thread very close! I got some swiss cheese from nirvana that i put on germination today. I'll be growing my lady outdoors, with a OG kush Clone from a seed i got few months ago from a friend, and a hawaiian maui waui. Good luck!


----------



## BangoBob (Mar 9, 2010)

Firstly thankyou 'toponea' for your reply and interest, happy grow for you to my friend, all knowledge shared appriciated.
Well its day40 and I think all is looking OK, the 2xSwiss Cheese are looking good although one better than the other, the other has picked up over the last week or so, the Yellow Skunk which showed from cracking to be the quickest grower had a patch of deformed underdeveloped leaves, sort of if they had developed to quickly. My conclusion to this is mixed (would appriciate replies) Over feed causing fast deloping leaves before fully formed? AllMix to strong for seedlings? other?
Saying all this the Swiss Cheese looks fucking mint, thriving so to speak, so no problems there, please see pictures, you can see from my description who's who.
Since noticing the Yellow Skunks abnormalities 2weeks prior I have only gave her 1/2ltre of just Tap Water PH7 per day and she looks to be turning round with new leaves showing their true characteristics.
The Swiss Cheese on the other hand has loved the BioBizz AllMix plus 1ltr (1/2 each per day) 1ltr tapwater PH7/1ml BioGrow/1ml FishMix/0.1 Superthrive.
Anyway

Regards

BANGOBOB


----------



## BangoBob (Mar 11, 2010)

I have now definitely come to the conclusion that over feed of my girls at their young unestablished age has been the obvious contributor toward my Yellow skunks leaf deformity, the combination of BioBizz AllMix also feeding with BioBloom and FishMix with Superthrive proved to much for Her, since flushing (tapwaterPH7) She definitely has turned around for the good with all new sprouting leaves having good form. My Swiss Cheese on the other hand has thrived with the early feeding regime, granted one is bigger than the other but hey it's only the first half of the season. Anyway my thoughts at this present moment in time is 'all is good' The object of this first crack of seeds was to pick the best and mother, obviously clones will be taken from the other two plants just incase, but from Ionsight my little lady Swiss plant2 has all the characteristics of a lovely parent god bless?
Anyway please any comments always welcome, also always open for advice if needed, not trying to teach people to suck eggs or grow tomatoes which would be the best advice probably I could give, if you can grow tomatoes you can suck eggs, no really you know what I mean.

Regards 

BangoBob


----------



## BangoBob (Mar 11, 2010)

Life is Good, isn't it?


----------



## highroller808 (Mar 11, 2010)

The girls Look great...sorry to hear about the X.....hope my swiss cheese look as cheesy! I'm looking forward to the mold resistance...mold stinks!


----------



## greenpark13 (Mar 11, 2010)

RE: Swiss Cheese

Any recs for growing outdoors in the Mid-Atlantic USA? What month to start outdoors?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BangoBob (Mar 14, 2010)

greenpark13 said:


> RE: Swiss Cheese
> 
> Any recs for growing outdoors in the Mid-Atlantic USA? What month to start outdoors?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello my friend thanks for your interest and reply to my thread, without getting to technical and considering I'm an indoor grower, my answer to your question of growing outdoors is simply, look into tomato growing out doors it's the same thing my friend the tomato plant grows very similar. hope this has helped? really my friend just go for it, it's not rocket science, 

Happy grow

BangoBoB


----------



## BangoBob (Mar 17, 2010)

Day48:-
All looking good, Swiss Cheese Vegging out very well about 12" from pot and candelabra-ling from every leaf stem, the Lemon seems to be more stretched than the Swiss about 10" from pot with less branch growth. 
I am now nearly at 7-weeks from cracking, will continue to veg for 3-weeks max depending on size under 18-hours 200watt envirolight and BioGrow feed regime onto Bio Bloom. 
Really pleased at this stage with all three Girls even after what I think was over feed, they all have rejuvenated and picked up well with a good rich green colour and healthy foliage, also all are showing a few nice white healthy roots from the holes at the bottom of their 11ltr Hydro Pot homes.
The two PC Fans I have in tent have been ideal for the circulation but now the 3 are getting bigger Im contemplating at some stage to add another 2 PC Fans higher up. As it's only a small tent with 3 plants I am not using RVK's for inlet and outlet, just open air vents, also an open tent door 40% of the day serving perfectly adequate. Temperature averaging 28-degrees and humidity ranging between 50% and 60% depending on time of day and watering

Anyway check out latest photos

Happy Grows people, free the Beloved smoked

BangoBob.


----------



## BangoBob (Mar 17, 2010)

Day48 (still)
Decided to add one more PC Fan after all, maybe adding another at a later date if required, placed new fan a little higher for new growth leaving the other fans where they are to aid circulation around the lower parts of the plant.

BangoBob


----------



## BangoBob (Mar 18, 2010)

Right then Day 49, 7weeks surely these girls have realized by now in their own fabricated environment of their expectation, now we gonna see? Right I've added another fan for circulation, and started them all tonight with a hair cut (you know all girls like going to the hairdressers) getting rid of the early sporn shaders sucking up all the new jungle juices.
After visiting the salon I treated all to a full litre of tapwater PH7 room temp/BioBloom 1mi/FishMix 1ml/superthrive 0.1ml. each, mmmmmmmm, splendid
Temp as should be Humidity nice

me liking my kinda science? Didn't mother nature hang about the same sort of philosophy?

PICS - Day49 (7weeks) gonna veg now, trimmed my young ladies, fed em, and now we gonna see what their gonna do, who's the momma? 

BangoBoB


----------

